# Monitoring motor temperature



## Doc (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm building a motor controller and want to monitor motor temp.
What is an acceptable motor temp and where do I measure it?
What limit should I set, do I need to measure on more then one place?
I asume case temp doesn't say very much, not fast enugh anyway


----------



## Nate (Jul 10, 2008)

*Personally I don't let the iron motor case exceed 100C measured with a "J" type thermocouple on a bolt head of a shoe towards the top of the motor. This may not be fast enough if motor temps are rising very fast. There are some folks here who can give you more exact temperature numbers for specific motors.*


----------



## Doc (Jul 5, 2008)

100c on the case seams high, but great if it's enugh measuring on the case. Most motors iv'e seen have a 'class' rating, is that temp? and if so, were...?


----------



## Tristar500 (Jul 9, 2008)

I use an inexpensive indoor/outdoor thermometer on mine. Simply attach the remote themo sensor to the unit. (I use one of the speed controller as well) and you are done..
 


Doc said:


> I'm building a motor controller and want to monitor motor temp.
> What is an acceptable motor temp and where do I measure it?
> What limit should I set, do I need to measure on more then one place?
> I asume case temp doesn't say very much, not fast enugh anyway


----------

